# new fuzzbuts from europe :)



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

well, as some of you know, bobbie and i recently went over to the EU to bring back some new blood lines of angora ferrets 

although we bought them from a lady in holland, we actually met her at a show in germany, and got to see some incredible ferrets as a bonus.. the self blacks and self chocolates are to die for!!!

100% legally imported under the pet travel scheme, and pre booked as pets traveling with P&O (lovely chaps on the french side btw) our guys came with their own passport each, if anyone is interested i can take a few pics of the passports to show yas?

they come with rabies vaccinations, canine distemper vaccinations, micro chips.. and have to have worming and flea treatment 24-48 hours prior to actual arrival in the uk. its not as bad as it sounds really, bar getting the timing right for the last bit of it!

i've not got pics of my own yet, so these are from the breeders site,

this is Pina Colada, she is a half angora albino female...



















Quantro, she is a half angora sandy female..



















Guiness, who is a half angora black badger boy




























and Schnapps, who is a full angora pinto panda female














































funky fuzzbutts!!!!

many thanks to daniela in the netherlands, her sister.. and all the guys at the ferret show in germany this weekend 

hope you enjoy seeing them 

Nerys


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

threads like this are making me want a ferret!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I LURVE Guiness and Schnapps!!


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow they are amazing!!

Josh


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

thanks  i am quietly pleased i have to say, been 4 or 5 months in the organising, but it will be easier next year now we know how it all works.. 

the extra cost to get them "legal" was about 75 Euros.. but it does mean peace of mind as i know and can prove they are not from the smuggled imports around.. 

if you like Schnapps... wait till bobbie posts some more pics of her full aggie pinto panda hobb... he is like her, but about twice the size!

N


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

nerys they are gorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgas 


But pina colada deffo is a ferret version of Q :flrt::flrt::flrt::lol2:


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

hehe, yep yep, it was all good fun, lucky nerys got to do all the drving, i did stay awake as long as i could, and napped a teeny weeny bit.. 

the weather could have been much better! haha as you'll see from my excellent photography.:lol2:

oh and heres my two ^_^

Spirit - Spree or Sprit =P









and Borris:

















and my sister offering her hand as a chew toy:









and heres come from the trip, its hard to take picks while someones doing 90mph+ :lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Wow those certainly are some gorgeous little ferrets.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Nerys,

They are stunning.

As you know we were in Florida a few weeks ago and we saw some quite similar to yours. Hope you don't mind if I post a couple of pics for your opinion.

We were stunned by them and fortunately the owner let us take a few pics of them.
I do not think they are Angoras. The second photo is a pic of the tummy to show the pattern that they all had.



















Best wishes


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

oh yes, did you see any skunks whilst there??? i hope you had a lovely time 

umm.. yes.. on those the head/body markings look similar to what they call the pinto panda don't they..

oddly we did meet two lovely american ladies in germany at the show too, they were doing an import/export also.. so there is a chance next year of three way swapies going on between the US,EU and UK, its a lot more complicated for them tho!

i'll get bobbie to show daniela the pics of the ones from america and see what she would class them as, me and ferret colours is still a new area.. i did not even know you could get half the colours i saw in germany!!!!

N


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

kod.. they are standard ferrets with the pinto panda pattern, and very loverly indeed ^_^

alright for some going to florida =P


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for the reply,

Did not get to the Skunk fest, to far.

Did get to see a few captive Skunks though. one of which was only a few months old. It had been found abandoned at 2 weeks old. They had hand reared it. It was gorgeous.

It had been descented at about 6 weeks old. When told we can no longer descent in the UK, they were stunned.

The Ferrets in the states were quite expensive but all were nuetered and descented.

Hijacking the thread over now :whistling2: and back to your stunners :flrt:.
So envious :blush:, after seeing the Floridian Ferrets we were going to smuggle them :whistling2:we liked them so much.

Best wishes

Neil


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for the ID Bobbie,

As for Florida, we do need a few perks in life :2thumb:.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

oooh it must have been nice to see some stinkybutts in america  shame the fest was so far..

N


----------



## Marine (Jun 6, 2008)

Awwww I luv my ferrets, never been big on the angora thing but Guiness is just gorgeous!
It would have been wrong to call him anything else! :flrt:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah was fantastic to see the Skunks but even better to see wild Dolphins and Armadillos though.

Even got to wrestle a live Pygmy Rattlesnake in April when we went. 

Don't know what these plonkers on the TV go on about like O'Shea and Bear Grills :whistling2:. Got the pics to prove it aswell.

Neil


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

wow they are so cute i want them all:flrt:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i saw dolphins when i was out there too yes, and swam with a wild manatee (although making careful not to touch or disturb it of course..) but i never saw a wild 'dillo.. how neat!!

i trust the pics of the rattle rustling are going on here soon :notworthy::2thumb:

N


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

oh dear god nerys.....i no where you live.... and oh my god you best lock up guiness and the sandy jill they are beautiful!!! :flrt:

you should be so proud....stunning!! :flrt:

bobbie your jill is so pretty :flrt:


:2thumb:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh, I suppose if you insist :blush:. Will have to wait till the OH finishes on her laptop as the pics are on there. 

Neil


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

Wow, stunning angoras! Would love an angora hob at some stage, as much as I love Aggie I do prefer the hobs for temperament.

How are the 4 girlies you got from me doing?


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

While I am waiting.

How do you plan to breed these ?. Are you going to breed with some you all ready have or simply breed the new ones.

Neil


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

ohhh they are stunning love the pintos :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

hey hollie, yes your girls are all doing well, flake, bramble and squidge will have a year off next year i think, and be done by a vasectomised hob.. martha never actually had a litter, tho kept me wondering all season with fake pregnancies, she is huge at the moment (not fat but just big all over) so she will be used next year in some of the breeding trials.

breeding. well.. i have dougal of course, and also three of his sons.. each one of the sons has a different mother. Flake, a choccy, is the mother or one.. either lilly (albino) or penny (polecat) is the mother of the second, and Squidge (silver) is the mother of the third. i really must get to naming them all rather than thinking of them as lines.. :blush:

i also held back some of his daughters.. two sandys and a polecat from lilly/penny. a silver, from squidge, and a dark sable (from martha)

*thinks* i also have three poss het boys.. although i think one is definitely not.. i am still not sure on the other two. they are for sale as normal coated either way as i cannot be sure. (so if anyone is after a Sandy hob, a polecat hob with dougals colouring, or a choccy hob, let me know!)

added to that i have two EU polecat crosses, both jills. who will be used in breeding trials next year aswell.

then of course i have the two half aggie dutch girls, the full aggie dutch girl and the half aggie boy, and bobbie also has a full aggie boy and girl.. as well as a half aggie from dougals lines from me.

between us, we are going to mix and match and try and get as diverse a mix as we can. its important that we try and inbreed as little as possible to offset the inbreeding history known to be within the angora lines. i do know a couple of other people with aggies, mostly sourced from SR (got some interesting feedback on that from the EU ferret keepers actually) those with surviving SR aggies have also asked before about studding, or swapping bloodlines, so it does give us a bit of genetic diversity to be working with.

exactly who goes to what we are not 100% sure yet, but there will be several litters of fully unrelated full aggies in the 2009 season, as well as a few litters with a mix of full aggie & half aggie and so on. we did start making a list, but it got complicated and we were still in france at the time, feeling somewhat knackered as it was!

its going to be fun next year 

N


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

now i dont ''do'' these i normally ''''hate'''' them..
but guiness my oh my!! yummy"


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

they are GORGEOUS:flrt: gorgeous patterns and colours on them


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Hahahaha. <chants> I've seen the ferrets...I've seen the ferrets.
Saw them in the flesh, helped prepared a cage for 2 of them so nar narner nar nar. hehe:lol2:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Nerys, showed Matthew (the one with the gorgeous blue eyes ) the pics of the ferrets. You should have seen his face, first joy and then sadness.
He could not appreciate that we were unable to bring them back from the US. He realy did fall for them.

Fenwoman, you should rename yourself cruelwoman :lol2:.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

kodakira said:


> Hi Nerys, showed Matthew (the one with the gorgeous blue eyes ) the pics of the ferrets. You should have seen his face, first joy and then sadness.
> He could not appreciate that we were unable to bring them back from the US. He realy did fall for them.
> 
> Fenwoman, you should rename yourself cruelwoman :lol2:.


 No need to rename. Everyone knows I'm a mean nasty little old lady.
I could have cuddled the ferrets too if I'd wanted cos Nerys is my fwend. I cuddled a couple of skunks instead.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Got my own skunks to cuddle and ferrets, just not those ferrets.

My son now thinks I'm such a bad dad :sad: :sad:.

Neil


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

awwwwwww....

well, they do have ones like that in the EU, and they ARE within reach... you never know, between bobbie and i we might even produce some here in the UK next year too!

N


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

looking back at that piece of paper that i rote the said list on.. i should get one Full angora litter, two half angora litters, one quater angora litter and a standard ferret litter..

i think.. dont hold me to that, its a year away, and ill probably decide to have more.. but in theory they are what i have planned..


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Nerys. You're evil. 

I want a funky ferret


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Ooo how gourjous are they! i love schnapps! very jelous, was definitly worth your little trip!


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

can i pleeeeeeeeeeease have guinness?! he's got to have the cutest markings ever!


----------



## lenemily (Jul 7, 2008)

i WANT one nope scratch that i NEED one 
they are adorable


----------

